# Cock or Hen? PICS!!



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone do yall think this guy is a cock or hen?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Cock  Or I think so anyways.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

The one in the back is a cock. J/K

I say cock.


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

Its head looks like a cock's


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Not to familiar with fancy breeds but I guess hen.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The one in the background is a cock. The front one I have no clue. They look pretty nice. Its body looks like a cock, but the head to me looks like a hen. So maybe it is a cross-dresser.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think its hen


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I too think its a hen. Heads seems on the smaller side..


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to say hen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Not to familiar with fancy breeds but I guess hen.


not so familier with fancy breeds i too guess hen(the head is distracting but had to guess beyond the crest or mohawk lol)


----------



## eshghekaftar (Mar 7, 2009)

It's a hen


----------



## PigeonX (Oct 17, 2010)

i say cock


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Cock*

First off, regaurdless if it is a cock or a hen, it is a very nice looking bird. My guess since I am here, I think it is a cock bird. >Kevin


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

its hard to say being its not a breed I have so what I would do is get a hen that you know is a hen and put it in there with it and see what happens from there


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, what a beauty. The head looks more like my hen's (less flat and smaller) but I don't have or know anything about the fancy breed. I read lots about sexing a bird and the only thing that seemed to be much reliable was to check how wide her hip bones are apart. The hens have to have a wider opening. Sure enough Kalani's was wider than Kiko's.


----------

